# Teichmolche???



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

wir möchten unseren zukünftigen Gartenteich möglichst natürlich haben und würden uns, da wir ja keine Fische einsetzen wollen, ein paar Teichmolche wünschen. Kommen die wirklich von alleine? Kann mir das gar nicht vorstellen, wir wohnen mitten im Ort. Oder sollte man sich lieber einen anderen Gartenteichbesitzer suchen und dort ein paar Exemplare mitnehmen? Oder bleiben die dann nicht da?

Gruß

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

wenn man welche einsetzt (was nicht erlaubt ist) werden diese wieder wegwandern.
normalerweise kommen die von alleine. was heißt mitten im ort?
wenn du natürlich in der innenstadt von münchen wohnst weiß ich nicht b da welche kommen.
gestalte den teich doch so wie es der __ teichmolch gerne hat


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo Carola,

ersteinmal 







__ Molche bleiben dort, wo sie sich wohlfühlen. D.h. wenn sie bei Dir bleiben sollen, solltest Du nicht nur den Teich "molchfreundlich" gestalten sondern auch das Umfeld. Am besten googlest Du mal zu den Lebensweisen der Molche - das hilft sicher schon weiter!

Wie groß ist denn die Ortschaft in der Du wohnst? Wenn es Dich irgendwie beruhigt - ich wohne in einem zwar etwas grüneren, dafür zwischen Autobahn und Bundesstraße gelegenen Stadtteil von Stuttgart und mein Nachbar 4 Häuser weiter hat seit Jahren Molch-Besuch im Teich. Ich hatte jetzt noch keine Molche gesichtet - aber mein Teich wurde auch erst letztes Jahr angelegt.

Wirst Dich aber sicher genauso über Wasserschnecken, __ Wasserläufer und Co freuen - die Molche werden sich vermutlich eh die meiste Zeit nur verstecken und die __ Schnecken sind so langsam, dass man wenigstens eine Chance hat, sie zu beobachten   

Wie groß wird denn das gute Stück?


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

Na, dann kann ich ja Hoffnung haben. Wir wohnen in einer kleinen Ortschaft mit 500 Einwohnern und drumrum gibt es viel Natur und weit und breit keine Autobahn. Da findet dann vielleicht ein Molch den Weg zu uns. Ja Wasserschnecken find ich auch klasse. Kommen die auch von alleine?

Die Größe wird sich irgendwo zwischen 5 und 10 qm bewegen. 

Gruß

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo Carola,
wenn es __ Molche bei euch irgendwo gibt,werden sie auch kommen,wenn ihnen der Teich gefällt. Mit den __ Schnecken wird es problematischer, da wirdt du wohl etwas länger warten müssen    so schnell sind die nämlich nicht. Nix für ungut, Schnecken musst du einsetzen. Komm zum Teichtreffen und du kannst von mir welche abstauben, ansonsten im Handel kaufen ( 1- 2 € das Stück)
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo Carola,
__ Molche waren die ersten "höheren" Lebewesen die ich im/am Teich gesichtet habe (September 2003 gebaut). Inzwischen sind es bestimmt 15-20 Stück die sich bei mir tummeln. 

Was die __ Schnecken angeht, so habe ich nicht aktiv besetzt und habe trotzdem haufenweise davon. Allerdings habe ich mir Wasser und etwas Bodenschlamm aus einem Weiher in der Nähe zum "impfen" geholt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

Das mit dem Wasser und Bodenschlamm scheint mir eine gute Idee zu sein. Ansonsten ist es sicher wirklich arg optimistisch, auf __ Schnecken zu warten. 

Eugen, danke für dein Angebot, aber im Moment kann ich ja eigentlich noch gar keine Schnecken brauchen, mangels Teich. Die Planungsphase dauert bestimmt auch noch ein Weilchen. 

gruß

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

*re*

nur mal so ,
zur Vorfreude


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

Mensch Karsten - Du hast ja echt alles!

Sobald ich fertig umgebaut hab komme ich Dich besuchen  :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2004)

Tolle Fotos *schwärm*
Genauso würde ich mir das vorstellen! 

Danke!

Gruß

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

*Welche Arten sind denn bei uns hier so heimisch?*

allein in unserem Teich hab ich mind. 4 verschiedene entdeckt. Von mit Kamm über ohne, dann eher goldbraun bis zu pechschwarz und zu letzt mit eher blauer Haut und goldener  Umrandung.

Ich hab sie beim "Unkraut" fischen versehentlich aus dem Teich gezogen...

mfg

Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

@Eugen,

eigentlich braucht man nicht lange warten, bis sich __ Schnecken ansiedeln. Ich glaube, bei mir waren schon nach 3 Wochen welche da. Ich glaube, kaufen braucht man sie sich wirklich nicht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo Harald,
die wurden wahrscheinlich mit Pflanzen eingeschleppt. Zu 99% sind das dann Spitzschlammschnecken. Posthorn- oder Sumpfdeckelschnecken wird man wohl kaufen müssen, da sie nicht so schnell zu Fuss sind und Wasser eigentlich nicht verlassen.   
Grüsse aus Wertheim, Eugen


----------

